# Lefty holster for xdm9



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

I need input concerning a holster for my XDM9. I would like something that is a composite material and possibly OD Green like my pistol.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Removed post for product related reasons.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a Fobus rig for a XD9 compact a while back. It worked pretty well. I really don't like the Tupperware rigs so much but they seem pretty well built for those that do like them. 

I think I still have a couple around her somewhere. I need to dig them out and do a Karma drawing here soon.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

xdm45 said:


> I need input concerning a holster for my XDM9. I would like something that is a composite material and possibly OD Green like my pistol.


OWB or IWB? Give SideArmor or Blade-Tech a try.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If it's IWB I would reccomend Crossbreed.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Contacted Springfield for suggestions and there rep. said they would send one to me free of charge.
Thanks for all the suggestions and special thanks to Springfield.


----------



## Dacsoft (Jan 3, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> OWB or IWB? Give SideArmor or Blade-Tech a try.


 I second the Blade-Tech. I have been using one for a while not and it is great.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

xdm45 said:


> Contacted Springfield for suggestions and there rep. said they would send one to me free of charge.
> Thanks for all the suggestions and special thanks to Springfield.


The CS at Springfield is outstanding from what I hear. Between this and the thread where the OP scratched his gun, by his own doing, called em up and and they fixed it for FREE!! I'm about to scratch mine or something....:mrgreen:


----------

